# Riesen Problem



## Razoback (12. Aug 2006)

Hi,

Ich sitze an dem Problem das ich zwei Zahlen habe z.b. 2500 & 3500 diese sind in Bytes begründet.
Nun möchte ich die Beiden Zahlen zusammen Rechnen und als MB ausgeben also addieren wir die beiden Zahlen und Teilen sie durch 1024000 (weiß nich ob das so stimmt) und schon haben wir die beiden bytes in MB!
Leider kann ich kein Javascript und deshalb komm ich mit dem Problem nicht zurecht! Habe etwas geschrieben doch es funktionier nicht:


```
<script language="JavaScript">   function traffic() {  var i = 2500, j = 3500, k = 1024000;   i = i + j / k;    }  </script>
```

und dort wo ich das ganze angezeigt haben möchte:


```
<body onLoad="traffic()">
```

Doch es wird dort dann nichts angezeigt (leider) ! 

MFG Razoback


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Aug 2006)

*hust* http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 *hust* verschoben


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Erstens mal musst du bei deiner Rechnung Klammern setzen, damit die Zahlen zuerst addiert und dann dividiert werden:

```
i = (i+j)/k
```

Zweitens darf k nicht 1024000 sein, weil von Byte in kByte auch mit 1024 multipliziert wird. Also ist k 1024*1024=1048576.

Und jetzt zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Du gibst gar nichts aus, deshalb wird nirgends was angezeigt. Du musst in der Funktion z.B. print(i); oder was ähnliches schreiben.

Hoffe du kannst es noch brauchen.


----------

